# I was brave and let Samson get cut short



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson was due at groomers today and she's only ever took the ends of him before, but with the warmer weather i decided to be brave and try a shorter look to see if i liked it!

I'm not sure as i did love his shaggy look. Maybe it will grow on me. He is like velvet which is lovely but alot more like a poodle. which is hard for them to avoid as they are half poodle 

Here he is not happy with me!!







At least it will be easier to brush for a while


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

he looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks lovely - and you'll be amazed how quickly it grows back shaggy!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He looks lovely - like a big teddy bear.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He looks fantastic! I was looking for the after pic


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The photos have come out nice. It's when he's walking around me and he's usually so big and bushy and he looks so skinny. Can't get used to it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He does look nice, I think the black coats do look like velvet when shorter, he is still quite chunky - no pipe cleaner legs! as you saw on my post though I can't quite bring myself to cut Dudley short yet but I expect I will end up doing it one day.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks great. His fur is perfect not too short at all. We are taking in bushy Molly in this Saturday for a second attempt for a haircut. Last time they could only do her face and private area I think this would be a great look for Molly thanks for the pics!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely!! I love that fluffy cuddly look..


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

He looks gorgeous, the groomed has done a lovely cut x x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks stunning. His lovely white tuxedo is so distinctive.


----------

